# PARTES DE UNA TV (universal)



## jode bonito (Ago 6, 2010)

No soy un experto en electronica y estoy empezando y me dijeron que tenia que hacer un folleto de las parte de un televisor, pero un televisor algo asi como universal (que sean las partes que tiene todo televisor) eso significa que lo tenga un televisor blanco y negro asi como un televisor mas moderno y a color...
pero mi duda es que necesito teoria de cada parte, pero cuando busco como por ejemplo  el oscilador de reflexion vertical o el diodo amortiguador no encuentro nada de teoria si no que me dan otro tipo de cosas y nada que ver con lo que estoy buscando y si me pudieran ayudar se lo agradeceria un monton, lo que necesito es que me ayuden con la teoria de las partes de una TV,  las posibles fallas de cada una de las mismas y como solucionarlos... porfavor y de antemano muchas gracias por su atención...


----------



## crisman (Ago 6, 2010)

Hola Jode Bonito, talvez seria mas facil ayudarte si pusieras una lista de las partes que te interesan ya que te podriamos dar otras que no necesitas.
SALUDOS!!!!!


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 6, 2010)

Si buscas el diagrama de bloques y temas sobre las etapas, puedes encontrarlo en:

Duda electronica

Comunidad electronicos


----------



## jode bonito (Ago 8, 2010)

bueno yo lo que necesito es la teoria de Los segmentos de una tv ke sea blanco y negro
Saludos!!!


----------



## Zicker (Ago 13, 2010)

hola 
     para cuando las necesitas? ya que explicar la teoria de funcionamiento de cada bloque de un tv, no es una tarea que se pueda resumir en dos lineas.
lo que te recomiendo es que busques algun libro en la web que sea de reparacion de tv, ahi te vas a encontrar con un resumen que te explica superficialmente el funcionamiento de un tv. si encuentro alguno pondre el link aca.

saludos


----------



## jode bonito (Ago 21, 2010)

gracias ya encontre lo que necesitaba pero si a alguien le interesa, quiza esta pagina le ayude
http://www.servisystem.com.ar/tutorial/tv/block.html
bueno
SALUDOS, espero que les sirva.


----------

